# Carpeting plant for a sand substrate



## robbie_seiga (2 Nov 2010)

anyone got any tips or advice for a nice carpeting plant bearing in mind i have a sand substrate
all info greatly appreciated
thanks rob


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Nov 2010)

Hi,
    It's not clear what relevance sand has as regards the carpet plant choice. Is this an issue of aesthetics? Sand typically has less physical retention for any plant having short root structure but one can simply push the plant deeper into the sand. Hairgrass, Glosso, HC, E. tennelus, Stuarogyne, P. helferi, even Riccia or mosses mounted on a plate as described in the Tutorial Riccia and Java moss carpets. Step-by-Step guide are excellent options. These are all valid regardless of substrate type. You are only limited by your imagination.

Cheers,


----------

